# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نداشتن پیش ودانشگاه رفتن

## esmalmessi

باسلام وعرض ادب.یکی ازدوستام که امروزاخیلی مضطرب وناراحت گوشه خونه نشسته وبدجورتوشوکه.اصلاکلا۱۸۰در  ه تغییرکرده.خواهشن اونایی که مطمئنن جواب بدن،احتمال داره این دوستمون خودکشیم بکنه.امامشکل دوستمون؛دوست من متولد۱۸/۱/۷۳هستش.رشتش تجربیه ودانشگاه امادرس فیزیکش روسرموقع انتخاب واحدنکرده ومدرسه میگه که نمیشه.حالااین دوستمون واسه دانشگاه آزاداحتمال۹۹درصدقبوله والآن تومدت یکسال که ازپیش دانشگاهیش میگذره براباردوم امسال کنکورداده.والان تا۳۱شهریورامسال وقت داره خودشه معرفی کنه.حالابه این وضع اگه قبول شدبراآزادکه میشه اماپیش رونداشته باشه آیادانشگاه اونوثبتنام میکنه؟؟تودی ماهم اصلانمیتونه انتخاب واحدکنه چونکه واردغیبت میشه.فقط درصورتیکه دانشگاه بهش نامه چیزی بده که نشان بده دوستم قبول شده وبعدش بهش معافیت بدنوتودی ماه درحین دانشگاه درسشو پاس بکنه.حالابنظرشمادانشگاه آزادچنین کاری میکنه؟دانشگاه آزادواحداستانمون توسایتش زده درصورت نداشتن اصل مدرک پیش گواهی موقت +چک به مبلغ۱۰۰هزارتومان درازای مدرک پیش بایدبذاری.امامدرسه میگفت نمی تونی.توبعضی ازسایتاهم گفته بودن نمیشه.حالادوستمون بایدچیکارکنه؟خواهشن توروخداواضح وموبه موتوضیح بدیدکه بایدچکارکنه دوستم؟
تک تک تون رودوست دارم.

----------


## شاینا

دانشگاه آزاد مدرک پیش رو میخواد

----------


## Mehran93071

:yahoo (4): میگن مدرک پیش نیاز هستش  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## esmalmessi

یعنی الآن دوستم بایدبره سربازی وقیددانشگاه روبزنه؟؟؟
پس اینیکه توسایت دانشگاه آزاداستانمون نوشته منظورش چیه؟
درصورت عدم ارائه اصل مدرک پیش دانشگاهی(ارائه یک چک به مبل1میلیون+گواهی مدرسه)الزامیست.

----------


## SilentHeart

اگه اینجوری نوشته حتما میشه دیگه بهتره اون دوستتون بره از خود رئیس دانشگاه بپرسه اگه قبول کنه دوستتون میتونه پیش دانشگاهیو از راه دور بخونه و تو دی پاس کنه بعد مدرک پیشو بده دانشگاه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

ولی گفته در صورت عدم ارائه اصل مدرک پیش دانشگاهی! خوب حتما ینی حداقل یه کپی از کارنامه پیش رو باید داشته باشه

----------


## Janvaljan

سلام دوست عزیز .
 اولاً ،  اصولاًدانشگاه ازاد میگه یا باید ////(((اصل مدرک پیش دانشگاهیتو بیاری مدرکش مثل یک کاغذ گلاسه ی)))///   یا        (( گواهی موقت پایان پیش دانشگاهی (مدرکش مثل کاغذ معمولیه) ولی بالاش نوشته گواهی موقت پایان دوره پیش دانشگاهی))+  یک سفته یا چک یک میلونی ///////
گواهی موقتم یعنی اینکه این اقا پیش دانشگاهیش تموم تموم شده ولی فقط اصل مدرکش صادر نشده ولی گواهی موقت پایان دوره پیش دانشگاهی و داره.

دوم اینکه حتماً حتماً عوض زانوی غم بغل کردن بهش بگو بره دانشگاه آزاد ( اداره ثبت نامش ) و اونجا مشکلشو بگه، راه حل اصلی مسئلش اونجا پیدا میشه نه اینجا ، ضمن اینکه دانشگاه ازاد دانشگاه منعطفیه ، فکر کنم یه راه برای دوست شما داشته باشن که از همین مهر بتونه ثبت نام کنه.
،
سوم اینکه در بدترین بدترین  بدترین حالت که اجازه ثبت نام بهش ندن، دوستت میره کارای اعزامشو به خدمت انجام میده تا غیبت نخوره ، تا روز اعزامش بخاد برسه شاید دو سه ماهی طول بکشه و تو این مدت مجاز میشه درس فیزیکشو بگذرونه ،بعد تو پذیرش بدون آزمون دانشگاه آزاد که بهمن برگزار میشه میتونه دوباره رشته انتخاب کنه و از ترم بهمن بره دانشگاه، و دیگه دانشجو میشه و معافیت تحصیلی رد میکنن ، حتی اگر فرض کنی یک دو ماه هم تا اون موقع خدمت کنه ،برای تحصیل مرخصش میکنه تا بره دانشگاه.

چهارم اینکه من احساس میکنم دوستت مشکلش حل میشه و یه جورایی ثبت نامش میکنن ولی دوستت هر چی زود تر مراجعه کنه به دانشگاه.

----------

